# My New X-Large 13-14" Rhom!



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Here's a quick video of my newest addition and a couple mugshots, ENJOY!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

wow...beautiful....and huge....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that guy is amazing he looks pretty active


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats an impressive rhom. very active and in good health.

you going to get a 3rd big rhom too or you just sticking with the two?


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

His Majesty said:


> thats an impressive rhom. very active and in good health.
> 
> you going to get a 3rd big rhom too or you just sticking with the two?


Hmm good question, well technically i already have 3 rhoms. 2 are the large ones you've already seen. The third one is my first ever rhom with "big teeth"/cut lip which is currently unidentified and is around 3.5". I also have a stunning purple sanchezi. The thrid rhom is for sale BTW $80! I'm pretty sure that he's a baby gold rhom based on comparisons with other small gold rhoms.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow very nice and big Rhom


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

That fish is awesome. I really need to setup another tank for a rhom


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

wow big rhoms are so sick


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

That big rhom looks to be in A-1 mint condition...whoever had it before you sure knew how to look after it!!








(by the way, his favourite food is catfish fillets cut into bite-size chunks soaked in VitaChem and stuffed with NLS pellets!)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^....Well, that answers my question!...I was going to ask Ice where in the hell is he getting all of these beautiful monsters!....I'm freakin' jealous!...It's like a goddamn kid in a candy store!...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

1 word BEAST !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Buddy said:


> That big rhom looks to be in A-1 mint condition...whoever had it before you sure knew how to look after it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well look who it is, mr.buddy himself. lol Thanx btw, you clearly know your p's quite well if i must say myself! I was actually meaning to speak with you last night. I was moving the 10"er to another tank and needed some desperate help. I tried the bucket way and i had him in there but couldn't close it cause hes was trying to get out!

So i gave up on the bucket attemps and decided to buy a 14" net from big als. long story short, he jumped out of the net and on to my carpet as i was moving him! I was in shocked yet was still was able to catch him and put him safely in his new tank. He was prolly on the floor for all of 5 seconds. Longest 5 secs of my life! I wish you were there to guide me through this but as it turned out everything was fine, except my heart was pumping through my chest!

Ay where do you usually get you catfish chunks? Where can i get some vitachem. Sorry for a the noob questions least im trying! lol


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

You should be able to get fresh catfish at the fish counter of any Fortino's grocery store, or for that matter, check any grocery store's fish section.
If you buy the fresh catfish - take it home, cut it into bite-size pieces and put them into a Zip-Loc freezer bag. When it comes time to feed, take a chuck out, thaw it in water, then soak it in VitaChem. If you want to go the extra mile, buy some NLS pellets, slice a pocket in the catfish chunk, insert the pellet(s) and feed!








MOPS (Mail Order Pet Supplies) is in Hamilton and it is by far the cheapest for Boyds VitaChem. You can either take a drive to it, over have them mail it to you. Check out their site here...MOPS
If you're going to be moving your rhoms, get one of these nets - they are on sale (40% off) at Canadian Tire right now! - Rhom net
...if they bite the net, you can repair it with cable ties from Canadian Tire - Cable ties


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pick up, that's a great looking Rhom!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Donkey Castrator....


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you trade off all your RBP's that use to be in this tank for that guy? I'm not going to trade off all my pygo's cause I think they are the coolest tank I have, but I have been setting up a new tank and doing some homework on Rhom's before I get one. What's your fishes personality like?l


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> Did you trade off all your RBP's that use to be in this tank for that guy? I'm not going to trade off all my pygo's cause I think they are the coolest tank I have, but I have been setting up a new tank and doing some homework on Rhom's before I get one. What's your fishes personality like?l


Yeah i pretty much traded my enitre shoal for these to beasts except for 3 of them which is in my friends 180 gallon he had cycling for reds. I wasn't going to trade my reds i was soo attached to them, they were always causing ruckus and fun to watch. But now that ive done the trade going from all pygos to large serra rhoms!

One thing i could say is rhoms definatly have more individual personality than pygo's do for sure! Once they get comfortable and active they will charge/chase large objects that pass by the tank. Unlike pygos, When these rhoms get big they're More of a body chaser than a finger chaser if ya kno what i mean. They also love fast moving water from what i hear, so i plan on buying some strong river current with korilia magnum powerheads!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm really thinking about getting a large rhom but the ones I have seen just kind of hang out in there tank an don't do much. Although so many people have told me the same thing your saying right now. Either way, I think they are awesome fish and I really want one. Maybe I'll get lucky enough to get one with personality lol


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Here are some updated pics of *buzz*!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's a monster.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice Rhom!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you get this beauty off of ksls?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

what a beast..


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Ja said:


> Did you get this beauty off of ksls?


No i actually bought it off big als mississauga. The previous owner is goeff aka buddy aka dd.denham. He also traded me his 10" purple rhom for my reds plus cash. I think he has a pinned thead about rehabing a rhom named buzz that had hith and fungus. Im pretty sure that my rhom is actually buzz. He is now roughly 14-15" just a guestimate.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

The rhom you bought from Big Al's was named "Buddy"..."Buzz" from the rehab thread posted in the "Disease, Parasite, and Injury" forum on this board, is currently swimming in the home of another P-Fury member!








...of course you can name him whatever you wish - he still won't fetch a stick!!


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

D.D.Denham said:


> The rhom you bought from Big Al's was named "Buddy"..."Buzz" from the rehab thread posted in the "Disease, Parasite, and Injury" forum on this board, is currently swimming in the home of another P-Fury member!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out geoff! I had no idea you had that many rhom's before, true hobbiest! Roughly what size was the biggest rhom you've ever had? Buzz or buddy, or neither? Thanx for being sucha great mentor for me and others included!


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

What a STUD!


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

1ce said:


> Thanks for pointing that out geoff! I had no idea you had that many rhom's before, true hobbiest! Roughly what size was the biggest rhom you've ever had? Buzz or buddy, or neither? Thanx for being sucha great mentor for me and others included!


Buzz was the biggest rhom I had...he was over 14", I would say perhaps 14 1/12". Very high back too...he looked like a spade.
Here he is...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice shape to that fish 1ce.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Very nice shape to that fish 1ce.


. 
Thanx Id say buddy is prolly 13-13.5". Geoff do you remember how big buddy was when you last measured him? How big did u get him?


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

nice Rhom!


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

New natural light setup!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

This lighting is way better then the blue that you had. It was a bit to much blue man. Very nice though an the fish looks much better in this lighting also


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

MFNRyan said:


> This lighting is way better then the blue that you had. It was a bit to much blue man. Very nice though an the fish looks much better in this lighting also


I agree, thanx dude. I always wanted my rhom to Look as black as possible but now i want it white as possible lol. I think this lighting with a white substrate will get that look i want


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

1ce said:


> Did you get this beauty off of ksls?


No i actually bought it off big als mississauga. The previous owner is goeff aka buddy aka dd.denham. He also traded me his 10" purple rhom for my reds plus cash. I think he has a pinned thead about rehabing a rhom named buzz that had hith and fungus. Im pretty sure that my rhom is actually buzz. He is now roughly 14-15" just a guestimate.
[/quote]
Nice!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do you want him to go white? I just changed my white substrait out for black sand. I'm very happy with the switch over.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Yupp hes a chaser!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that's a cool Rhom!









So much for Rhoms being inactive and not utilizing tank space right?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Now that's a cool Rhom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A healthy rhom is an active rhom (larger sizes at least)

nice job man... looking killer reminds me of my diamond how he patrolled his tank like a shark


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Thanx guys really appreciate it! Yeah he really started to be super active after i added two korilia magnum 5 (1650 gph). I plan on doin a planted tank this weekend for more stable water chemistry. Also less wster changes and will add to my aquascape or lack there of. Lol. Ill post pics of my planted tank hopefully by the weekend guys Cheers!


----------

